# Microondas Panasonic inverter modelo NN-6FS60M



## garsot (Ago 24, 2014)

Enciende, a los pocos segundos se apaga, no calienta ...


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 24, 2014)

Saludos. Probablemente tienes un corto. Comprueba que no exista ninguna continuidad entre las terminales del magnetron y el cuerpo del mismo. Incluso una resistencia en la escala de MegaOhms se convierte en un corto franco cuando el voltaje supera los KiloVolts. 

Si no encuentras un corto en el magnetrón  comprueba los diodos HV (suelen ser cuadrados) que vienen montados sobre el transformador de ferrite en la tarjeta Inverter. Vas a tener que desmontarlos y probarlos con otro diodo (1n4007 por ejemplo) en serie y un foco incandecente de 60W (o cualquiera de uso domestico) directo a la linea de 127. No basta comprobarlos con el multimetro por que su voltaje de corte suele ser alto. 

Si se encuentran en buen estado comprueba el (o los) IGBT que deben estar montados en el disipador. Esta es rara puesto que dices que se activa por unos segundos.

Estas son las fallas mas comunes segun mi experiencia. Ojala te sirvan de orientación. 

Recuerda que aunque este tipo de fuentes no lleva el peligroso capacitor electrolitico de HV, debes observar las precauciones habituales. Desconectar la linea y descargar los capacitores ceramicos grandes con una lampara incandecente y nunca probar la tarjeta invertes sin el tornillo de tierra debidamente atornillado.

Buena Suerte.


----------



## yoel7401 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ese defecto es frecuente cuando se encuentra habierto el enrrollado del transformador o partido los cables que lo alimentan, aparentemente todo funciona correctamente cuando le ordenas un tiempo de trabajo pero no calienta nada.


----------

